# First hunt with 0.40 latex



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys, had some of the above latex arrive today. Been wanting to try it for a long time so as soon as it arrived I made up a set and went out with the dog.

Really like the bands, they perform really well. No issues with stopping power!

22mm straight cut
.38cal lead

Mr-S


----------



## Gunnar (Dec 30, 2013)

Nice job mate


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

yup the .040 has some good power ..nice shooting..I have used it my self

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

How far was the shot ?

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

wll said:


> How far was the shot ?
> 
> wll


this one was probably around the 15-20m kind of range bud.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Mr-W said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > How far was the shot ?
> ...


And sorry, I'm assuming that with 3/8" lead it may have been a through and through shot ?

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

.38cal lead as always buddy. Love that ammo. Not through and through, went in above the wing and the shot was stopped by the breast plate. Got my shot back - happy me

Mr-S


----------

